# This vs that



## SnappingShark (Aug 8, 2014)

Simply, I am curious whether I should move forward with BrightPDX or JamieBrightPhotography

Which do you prefer?


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 8, 2014)

As a side note, PDX stands for Portland, in airport codes  I've been asked before so better make it clear


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

I was the first one to vote.
Do I win a prize ?


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 8, 2014)

You do!! You get a free copy of my image from yesterday!! "Keep me posted" haha


----------



## Osbornezo (Aug 8, 2014)

Well since you said people weren't sure what PDX meant, i would go with JamieBrightPhotography as it is clearer as to what it means.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 8, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> You do!! You get a free copy of my image from yesterday!! "Keep me posted" haha



If I don't win a prize too, then I'm not voting!! :giggle:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieBrightPhotography; there are only a very few people who actually "speak" airport codes, and even if you do, "BrightPDX" tells me nothing.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 8, 2014)

If your going to do a website get jamiebright.photo nobody likes long domain names like jamiebrightphotography.com


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> If your going to do a website get jamiebright.photo nobody likes long domain names like jamiebrightphotography.com


or get both and have them point to the same thing.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, around here, BrightPDX is pretty clear. Unmistakably clear, so, if you want to get work in the greater Northwest Oregon/Southwest Washington area, everybody will know where you work out of. Do you have an e-mail that uses BrightPDX@__________.___? That would be very nice to have!


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 8, 2014)

BrightPDX sounds like a toothpaste, forget that one.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 9, 2014)

Good points re: redirect and having both, and airport codes out of Portland not heavily known ...

and yes, jamiebrightphotography IS too long. damn. This isn't easy!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 9, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> As a side note, PDX stands for Portland, in airport codes  I've been asked before so better make it clear



If you have to explain it, you shouldn't use it.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 9, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Good points re: redirect and having both, and airport codes out of Portland not heavily known ...
> 
> and yes, jamiebrightphotography IS too long. damn. This isn't easy!



That's why I said get jamiebright.photo or you could even get jbright.photo


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > As a side note, PDX stands for Portland, in airport codes  I've been asked before so better make it clear
> ...



Same goes for photos if you have to explain the photo the photo does not work.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn, landslide on this vote so far haha


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 12, 2014)

I knew PDX was Portland but seeing that tells me nothing about it being related to photography

What if you move to DFW or LAX?


----------



## pthrift (Aug 27, 2014)

How about just using the last name...bright.photo or etc

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 27, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > You do!! You get a free copy of my image from yesterday!! "Keep me posted" haha
> ...


If she doesn't vote, it must be a protest. I love protest. count me in.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 28, 2014)

pthrift said:


> How about just using the last name...bright.photo or etc
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.




I was thinking that but then I thought "Bright Photography" sounds almost like its describing his photography as bright in nature, which is a tidbit cheesy.

Then I thought, What about J. Bright Photography? or Bright Photographics? Both roll of the tongue fairly well and don't sound like you just took a random word and placed it in front of photography (which is what I'm worried some customers might think reading Bright Photography.


Jamie Bright Photography is good in and of itself though so if you don't decide on something different my vote goes for that.


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 28, 2014)

Bright Photography has a dual meaning, because it is your name I think it's worthy of consideration.  You could set up an email address like jbright@brightphoto.com to mitigate the cheese factor.  It could play very well.  PDX Photography would need a name search, but if it's not taken that would also be a good choice since it ties to the location and since it's not tied to your name, if you became really successful, you could sell, or franchise easily.  357Photography is based on bible chapter and verse.  The owner says it is a great name for starting conversations with clients because they want to know how they came up with the name.


----------

